# Học phí ở Tomato Sao Khuê Biên Hòa Đồng Nai



## Phạm Văn Bách (22/11/20)

*Lý do mình chọn khóa học Tomato ở Biên Hòa cho con  
*​Các mẹ có bao giờ phải gặp tình trạng tiến thoái lưỡng nan vì không biết nên nghỉ làm ở nhà dạy dỗ, chăm sóc con cái hay vẫn đi làm nhưng thay vào đó thì con không được giáo dục đúng cách không? 

Mình đã từng rơi vào trường hợp đó.

Con mình đã đi học ở nhà trẻ từ lúc 1 tuổi, đến giờ cũng được hơn 2 năm. Nhưng thời gian gần đây, mình nhận thấy con mình ít nói và khó chia sẻ cảm xúc với những người xung quanh, thậm chí là mình. Mình cũng định nghỉ làm để ở nhà tiện chăm sóc, quan tâm cũng như dạy bảo con.

Tình cờ mình có tâm sự với cô Tâm, giáo viên nhà trẻ của con mình, cô có khuyên mình nên cho con đi học ngoại khóa TOMATO để cải thiện tình hình, chứ nhiều lúc bản thân mình không có kinh nghiệm, chưa chắc đã giúp được con.

Quả thật, sau hơn 6 tháng cho con tham gia ngoại khóa tại đây, con mình đã có sự tiến bộ và biết quan tâm, chia sẻ hơn. Bé đã biết thắc mắc với mẹ về thế giới xung quanh, kể cho mẹ nghe về các bạn trong lớp. Có hôm bé còn đem sản phẩm thủ công với mình. Mình thật sự hạnh phúc và thấy may mắn, khi được cô Tâm giới thiệu về một chương trình ngoại khóa hữu ích và ý nghĩ như vậy.

Mình xin note lại một số thông tin về TOMATO để các mẹ nếu có nhu cầu thì tìm hiểu nhé.
Mục tiêu hướng đến của chương trình ngoại khóa TOMATO:

Giúp bé phát triển trí tuệ, khả năng tư duy
Giúp bé hình thành và rèn luyện các kỹ năng sống thiết yếu như làm chủ bản thân, làm chủ việc học, kỹ năng giao tiếp, hòa nhập xã hội…
Nuôi dưỡng tâm hồn, tình cảm của bé, dạy bé biết yêu thương để được yêu thương.
Phương pháp giáo dục của chương trình ngoại khóa

Tôn trọng thiên hướng của từng học sinh: có kế hoạch theo dõi và phát triển riêng cho từng em dựa trên cá tính, tố chất sẵn có của mỗi em chứ không áp đặt một phương pháp cho tất cả.
Chú trọng niềm vui trong học tập của các em: Môi trường thân thiện, ấm áp với phương pháp “học mà chơi, chơi mà học”
Chú trọng phát triển năng lực tự tạo lập tương lai của của các em: Dùng phương pháp gợi mở cho các em, và tạo môi trường thuận lợi để các em tự làm lấy chứ không làm thay, không máy móc hóa các em.
*Cơ sở vật chất*

TOMATO có không gian giống như một ngôi nhà ấm áp với không gian xinh xắn, thân thiện. Chính không gian này giúp các bé giúp các em cảm thấy nhẹ nhàng, thoải mái, dễ dàng hòa đồng, giao tiếp với thế giới xung quanh, không mang cảm giác “phải đi học”.

*Đội ngũ giáo viên*

Điều đặc biệt mình thích tại TOMATO là một lớp học không quá đông, 2 giáo viên sẽ phụ trách tối đa 10 trẻ. Nhờ đó mà các thầy cô luôn đồng hành, quan tâm đến từng trẻ nhỏ, giúp trẻ làm giàu cho đời sống tâm hồn, tình cảm của mình, trở thành những con người hiếu thảo, biết sẻ chia, biết yêu thương. 

*Thời gian học*





Các khóa học và hoạt động của Trường được sắp xếp chủ yếu vào những khoảng thời gian lệch nhau giữa cha mẹ và con cái (trong khoảng từ 16h đến 19h30, là giờ bé đã tan học nhưng phụ huynh vẫn còn ở công sở hoặc vào mùa hè); để giúp các gia đình tận dụng những “múi giờ lệch” này cho những mục tiêu hữu ích nhất.

*Liên hệ
TOMATO BIÊN HÒA*

Địa chỉ: Khu Vincom Shophouse, số PG02-A08, 1080 Phạm Văn Thuận, KP2, Phường Tân Mai, Biên Hòa - Đồng Nai
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/tomatobienhoa/
Hotline: 0968 680 913


----------

